# Stay safe



## ozroof (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi all
Safety never takes a holiday:thumbup:


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Safety Third!


----------



## Jared (Jul 9, 2012)

Safety? You wimps! Lol. JK


----------



## scottbrew (Jun 30, 2012)

*safety*

Safety - a companion to prevent the mishaps in all sorts of life. Especially constructions, electronics and chemical laboratories from design stage they will impose strict rules to reach those measures.


----------



## Gladys_christabel (Dec 13, 2012)

*Los Angeles general contractors*

ya its true only safety never takes a holiday.We can get holiday from safety by sitting simply outside and watching the roof.

_________________________________________________
Los Angeles general contractors


----------



## HartsRoofing (Oct 9, 2012)

on the topic of safety, which types of height safety equipment do you use?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

michelclarke said:


> Roofing is only for safety for our and our family its very important , when ever we are roofing then always look at all the safety precautions is to taken or not so always careful about house roofing .


Maybe you should write your posts in you native tongue and use a translate program.


----------



## Max00 (Mar 26, 2014)

Yeah,its true safety never takes a holiday.In fact we are unsafe everywhere...


----------



## emeraldstate (Apr 10, 2014)

Safety is important to us all. I personally know 3 homeless people who are homeless because of work injuries on the job. You can't be too safe. I know some companies don't bother to train their crews. Maybe it is too time consuming or expensive? Personally, I SELL safety to my prospects as a way to differentiate myself. I think it works.


----------

